# [SOLVED] PCI motherboard to PCI-Express card



## arghvideo (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay firstly im not an insane computer genious, however i am at the level that i grin smugly at people using the DVD drawer for a cup rest.
Basically no very technical terms please.

The problem: I want a flashy new HD capture card. All HD capture cards seemingly need PCI-express motherboards these days, i have a PCI motherboard.

Having done some research it seems the problem is common and solvable when it is a PCI-Express motherboard for a PCI card, but i havent yet found a solution for the opposite way around.

Please help!!
Is there an answer without buying a new PCI-Express motherboard?
Thank you!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PCI motherboard to PCI-Express card*

What Brand and Model Pc do you have?


----------



## arghvideo (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: PCI motherboard to PCI-Express card*

CPU: AMD Athlon 64bit 3700 - 1mb
Ram: 2048mb DDR400 PC3200
Motherboard: ASUS A8N-SLI SE, Dual DDR, SATA, 2x x16 VGA, 3 PCI
Graphics: 512mb Geforce7900GTX PCI Express
Power & Cooling: 500W 120mm fan
Hard drive: 74GB @ 10,000rpm, 16mb cache

No brand name, bought from www.pcspecialist.co.uk
Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PCI motherboard to PCI-Express card*

Your motherboard has Dual PCIe(PCI express) X16 slots, Maybe I'm not understanding what you want to do?
Do you have a Link for the card you want?


----------



## arghvideo (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: PCI motherboard to PCI-Express card*

Oh really? It has PCI-E?
Admittedly i havent looked in the machine i just read the spec on the original order form.
I guess actually looking would be obvious.
It would be great if my pc did have the express slots on the motherboard already!
http://www.macwarehouse.co.uk/catalogue/item/BLAMAG07
Thats the card...having looked at the picture though it looks like what i need is PCI-Express x1 size slots...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PCI motherboard to PCI-Express card*

You should have 2 PCIe x1 slots on the board but for some reason you don't or they are in use you could also used the second x16 slot as a x1 slot.


----------



## arghvideo (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: PCI motherboard to PCI-Express card*

Yeh i just had a look at my board and i have one spare PCI-E x1 slot available and one PCI-E x16 slot, the other PCI-E x16 slot has the graphics card in.
Thanks for your help


----------

